# 2000 A6 2.7l Quattro - Mechanical fan shattered - now it cranks but no start issue



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

So son was driving his a6 back home & the mechanical fan shatter & took out the serpentine belt - he got off the road & had it tow home on flat bed rollback.

He replace the serpentine belt & now it will not start but does crank over. 

So I'm thinking that when the fan shatter & took belt out it took a sensor out or some wiring with it.

I'm am 3 hour drive away so it is hard to trouble shoot with him.

I have the Bentley for the B5 passat - but it has no info on the 2.7l motor.

So I have some questions on location of sensors, specifically the Camshaft & crank sensor - since i'm think it may be what it took out depending on where they are at. 
On the 2.8l Passat engine the Bentley shows the G40 Cam sensor on frt passenger side of block & the G163 sensor on rear of driver side. If those are same for 2.7l than I doubt it took them out but I don;t know.

Also anything else in that area that could have been taking out that would cause a no start issue.


----------



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

RRSB_1971 said:


> So son was driving his a6 back home & the mechanical fan shatter & took out the serpentine belt - he got off the road & had it tow home on flat bed rollback.
> 
> He replace the serpentine belt & now it will not start but does crank over.
> 
> ...



Turns out it had a busted AC Compressor pulley - it froze up & then shredded the belt, son drove on it for awhile & killed the battery (he didn't tell me that)

So once the battery was charged it was OK


----------

